# Sticking clutch ???help



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

*Sticking clutch pedal= new engine*

Problem solved 100 thou of crankshaft end play =* New engine * and all the other stuff that was replaced to get to the main problem, after a seven month battle I am finally getting the problem rectified ..... I pick it up friday 






This problem has been happening since i bought my car my clutch pedal is sticking, it did it a couple times with in a few minutes, and then a few other times later on. It also seems to have a low engagement point and even more squishy pedal feel than normal sometimes, but other times it seems pretty normal. 

I have went to the dealer for warranty they have replaced
slave
masterslave
flywheel
clutch 
pressure plate
rear main seal
and have bled all the lines brakes and clutch

BUT THE PROBLEM STILL HAPPENS WHAT COULD IT BE???:banghead::banghead:




any help would be great thanks


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

so basically the clutch is getting stuck and not completely releasing the pedal back to it's original position.

definitely strange. any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I just had a similar thing happen in my jeep. I would think hydraulics from your description, but they have replaced it all. next I would think oil on clutch, but they have addressed that also. 

Did they replace the throwout bearing while in there?


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

i just asked the dealer they changed that as well


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

lemon


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

TTT

I'm trying to think of what else it would be, I was going to suggest throwout bearing but I see that's already been suggested and replaced. Could the input shaft be worn to the point where there's enough resistance for the clutch to stick momentarily?


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## vwnut2000 (Apr 27, 2003)

I just had the same exact problem with my 07 Jetta with 94k. The clutch hit the floor last week and never came back up. 
I had no shifting/clutch issues prior to the clutch dropping. There were no fluid leaks and the clutch worked just fine with the car off. I could sit in my driveway and cycle through the gears, but as soon as I turned the car on and put it into gear, the clutch wouldn't come back up.

My dub tech (Shout out to Gerich @ Apex Tuning!) felt it was a hydraulic problem right from the beginning, so he drained, refilled and pressure bled my fluid. No dice. Still had the same problem. 

The next day he dropped the tranny and found caked on clutch dust all over the throw out bearing. He said it was like cement and was hampering the travel of the shaft. He replaced the bearing and greased the shaft. Problem solved. 
You might want to find an independent shop and get a second opinion on whether or not the throwout bearing was actually replaced.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

I had this problem in my MK4 GTI with 02m. In my case the problem was air. I would have the system bled and filled again to make sure somebody didn't botch the simplest, and easiest part of the job to screw up.

If the TO bearing was replaced, all the parts are replaced, and it is still doing it then it has to be air in the lines or some obscure random failure nobody has seen before.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

How many times have you had repairs due to this issue? At this point, I would be looking up your states lemon laws..


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

its been more then 4 times and i live in canada and what do you mean lemon laws?


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

blackhawk 76 said:


> How many times have you had repairs due to this issue? At this point, I would be looking up your states lemon laws..





dub plate said:


> its been more then 4 times and i live in canada and what do you mean lemon laws?


it has not been in for repair on 4 separate occasions. the car has been back to the dealership 4 times if not more to diagnose and repair the same issue that was never fixed initially.

bryce, i'm pretty sure every state, province has laws against a dealership selling a car that's a lemon. look into it.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

basically a lemon is a car that has a recurring problem that cannot be fixed. Depending on what the law is where you are, you might have a lemon law case. Usually if you are found to have a lemon, there is some sort of reimbursement to you as a consumer, sometimes that is a brand new car. 

Read your link, I would look into if the problem doesn't get fixed. Sounds like your chances of winning a lemon case up north is a lot slimmer than down here.


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

http://lawiscool.com/2008/09/14/motor-vehicle-lemon-laws-in-canada/


----------



## vwnut2000 (Apr 27, 2003)

kungfoojesus said:


> If the TO bearing was replaced, all the parts are replaced, and it is still doing it then it has to be air in the lines or some obscure random failure nobody has seen before.


I'm going with obscure random failure... Definitely no air in the lines. 
My clutch randomly hit the floor AGAIN today. I was able to get it back enough to get home, and it looks like my new throwout bearing was just a waste of money. It definitely looks like a hydraulic problem, but everything seems to check out... 

There are now three of us on vortex talking about the same issue.


----------



## vwnut2000 (Apr 27, 2003)

How hot has it been up there in Toronto? Both days that I had problems with my clutch it was close to 100 with higher than usual humidity. I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it? 

Heat and humidity are pretty normal in NC, but both days were hotter and more humid than normal for here...


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

It has been hot and humid a for the past two weeks up in the 40 deg with humidity but it happens early in the morning when it is cold and as well in the spring when temp were not so high


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

I just got my car back and they said it was fixed. They found some sort of contamination in the fluid they said it was from the old lines they were breaking down from the inside and that it pluged up the new master cylinder so they replaced the master cylinder for a second time and bled all the junk out. but to day as I was exiting the highway I used my breaks then down shifted into third and bammm the clutch stuck down half way again so I put my toe under the peddle to snap it back up .

are the breaks and clutch connected in any way ??? could there be something in my break lines ???


----------



## vwnut2000 (Apr 27, 2003)

After driving around for the past couple of days I realized that temperature or humidity have nothing to do with it...

Your hydraulic clutch uses brake fluid for the hydraulics. It's all one system. 

I did find that it always happens as I'm "riding" my brake pedal and slowly coming to a stop. Try driving around without shoes on. In bare feet I can feel my clutch dropping to the floor as I downshift and brake. It will happen if I'm slowly coming to a stop while in neutral too. Try braking or shifting differently when coming to a stop and see what that does for you. 
Definitely try it in bare feet - you'll see what I mean. You can feel the clutch drop away from your foot on it's own.


----------



## vwnut2000 (Apr 27, 2003)

Sorry, I was on vacation... I drove 500 miles this past week intermittently pulling the clutch up off the floor with my left foot. Flip-flops work good for that. I only stalled about 4 times. 

I also recently noticed that when my car is off, my brake pedal is impossible to push down at all. Like its locked in that position - but maybe locked by too much pressure - brake fluid pressure. Does that make any sense to anyone? I never noticed if my brake pedal felt like that prior to my problems starting. 

Can anyone tell me if they can press their brakes when the car is off? I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the hydraulics and I should be able to apply brake pressure when the car is just sitting in my driveway. Clutch pressure seems normal when just sitting, but there seems to be way too much brake pressure. 
What about you dub plate?


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

bump 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4947036-2006-Rabbit-Manual-Sticking-Clutch-Pedal-Problem

is this true


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

If you need an entire engine I would make damn sure it will be covered under your warranty. That **** gets expensive very quickly.


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

sure enough i have crank shaft end play 100thou, so the ordered me a new engine  I pick it up friday


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

dub plate said:


> Ok gang, after being without my Rabbit for about 3 1/2 weeks I finally got it back today. The car is running MUCHHHHH better - no more issues with the clutch pedal and the shifter seems to be a bit smoother. Not sure I completely understand what they fixed, so let me post the tech comments from the repair order:
> 
> Customer states clutch sticking. Verified. Found clutch pedal to get stuck half way up at times. Master and slave cylinder already replaced on last visit. Removed transmission and inspected clutch. Found no visible problems with clutch assembly. Called Techline. Reference # MR-504193 and was instructed to check crankshaft endplay. Specs are 0.2 mm. Found 1/2-inch of movement. Was instructed by Techline to remove engine oil pan and check. Found thrust washers to be in oil pan. Spoke with techline and was instructed to replace engine. Replaced engine and long block assembly. Condition Corrected.
> 
> ...




yes sir thank you that was the problem I am getting a new engine installed under warranty 
thank you again for the post or i would still be :banghead:


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

1/10" of crank end play:what::what::what::sly::what:

damn that is alot of play, was that amexican or chinese built motor or what. or did they leave out a thrust bearing.


----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## dub plate (Nov 29, 2008)

I have had my car for a week since the new engine and every thing is great


----------

